# Need advice ASAP



## August85 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Need advice asap (Please respond, need honest opinion)*

I have been married for almost 2 years in July. I can say that my husband and myself got married very quickly after meeting. With that being said im still in love with him and even more since we got married. After getting married we went through some hard times, I think it was us still getting to know one another. I never thought about leaving because my vision on marriage is divorce will never be an option. While going through our problems my husband dicussed alot of our issues with his family (who lives in a different state). I have yet to meet only a hand full of them, so the majority haven't even met me. Over the past few months we both have been trying to have that marriage that we long for. But I feel that since he has discussed so much bad about me that now we are trying to be on the right track, he's ashamed of me. Everytime now when there's a family function in their town he goes and doesnt even invite me. He doesnt knowledge me on social media like he previously did I think in fear of hearing what they are gonna say. *which what happens on social media is minor, just the point of it. I've always felt if yoy cant be proud of your spouse why be with them. I just need some guidance on what to do, because when I express what I feel to him he doesn't thinks he acts that way. I dont if age is a factor but he's 13 years older than I. Please help, thanks


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

if he will not listen to you, seek IC for you

maybe after you go.....he will follow


----------

